# Conflicting Dealer Information on availability, delivery date etc



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

*ADVICE Needed! Conflicting Dealer Information on availability, delivery date etc*

I've been a VW driver since college, 1997. I have owned a Golf, a Beetle and two GTis. I have been leasing a 2009 GTi and I love it!!! My lease is up soon and I wanted to get the new 2012 Beetle Turbo with sunroof and sound. One dealer(Chicago area) told me the car would be here within a week, the other one told me that I'd have to wait till Thanksgiving time. I asked about the fully loaded option with two-tone leather seats, navigation, etc... I was told 8-12 weeks!

They also told me that performance gauges that was advertised as a standard feature on any turbo models is now being taken away and there will be a $150 credit on the sticker price, another dealer told me that it will be dealer installable option for $250!

I'm so disgusted by all this discrepancies that I don't know who is lying or who is telling the truth. I put a deposit for a tornado red Turbo, sunroof+sound which was supposed to be here around Thanksgiving. Now I'm considering giving up on the Beetle and perhaps just going back to 2012 GTi. But I heard a new model is coming up towards the end of 2012, is it MKVII? I don't want to get into a new lease with a car which will be obsolete (style-wise) within less than a year.

Any recommendations, suggestions? I've been a longtime follower of VWvortex, but this is my first post, so be gentle


----------



## voiceprint1 (Aug 30, 2005)

These are not on every lot, I had to call around for mine, but it was really worth it to get the car you want.

I did drive both models, and found the base to be really nice, and it had the retro rims ect. Buying a new car is always a hassle and VW is no different, that being said it's a nice car and worth the wait.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

I only drove the bare to the bones entry model Beetle and it unquestionably felt like a downgrade compared to my 2009 GTi, espeically the non-multifunctioning steering wheel. I was pleased to discover that the windnoise that plagued the "New Beetle" was eliminated but then again I wasn't able to exceed 50m/hr. 

I wish I was able to see one with the sunroof. Is it really panaromic as they advertise? One dealer said that it doesn't even open all the way, supposedly stays on top half way thru... I wonder if this is true? If this is true, I'd rather go with a Turbo with sound and navigation instead sunroof + sound. 

I wish there was someone here with a sunroof model. I guess they're all waiting like I am...


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I'll be going in to order mine soon. I was told about 6 weeks to receive car.
My salesman said that a few with sunroofs are en route- at least a couple weeks out I'd assume.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NoJetta said:


> I wish I was able to see one with the sunroof. Is it really panaromic as they advertise? One dealer said that it doesn't even open all the way, supposedly stays on top half way thru... I wonder if this is true? If this is true, I'd rather go with a Turbo with sound and navigation instead sunroof + sound.


I think someone said the opening is about 12" total, but I could be remembering wrong. It can't slide all the way back because of the hatch. 

If you want a Turbo with sound and nav, get one NOW. At some point Puebla will be producing full-spec Beetles and you will have to get a sunroof to get sound and nav.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Turbo models with sunroof & sound are now being shipped out.:thumbup:


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder that partial opening is only when you just turn the nob without holding and without waiting the sunroof to slide all the way... Just like the current sunroofs in Golf/GTi models. If you want it to open the sunroof all the way, you have to hold it till it does. 

I've watched a couple of videos on the web, but none I could find shows the sunroof "all the way" state. And those half way open sunroof looks like it'd hit the antenna, let alone an open hatch...

Crap, I just realized there's no option for a turbo Beetle with sound + nav only. You'd have to get the sunroof to get the sound...


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

NoJetta said:


> I wonder that partial opening is only when you just turn the nob without holding and without waiting the sunroof to slide all the way... Just like the current sunroofs in Golf/GTi models. If you want it to open the sunroof all the way, you have to hold it till it does.
> 
> I've watched a couple of videos on the web, but none I could find shows the sunroof "all the way" state. And those half way open sunroof looks like it'd hit the antenna, let alone an open hatch...
> 
> *Crap, I just realized there's no option for a turbo Beetle with sound + nav only. You'd have to get the sunroof to get the sound...*


Just like how you have to get the Sunroof/Sound/Nav to get the bi-xenons and leather interior, which is how I ended up with a fully loaded beetle on order  Will all be worth it though, Nice to hear about some of the Sunroof models hitting the dealerships!:thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

NoJetta said:


> I only drove the bare to the bones entry model Beetle and it unquestionably felt like a downgrade compared to my 2009 GTi, espeically the non-multifunctioning steering wheel. I was pleased to discover that the windnoise that plagued the "New Beetle" was eliminated but then again I wasn't able to exceed 50m/hr.
> 
> I wish I was able to see one with the sunroof. Is it really panaromic as they advertise? One dealer said that it doesn't even open all the way, supposedly stays on top half way thru... I wonder if this is true? If this is true, I'd rather go with a Turbo with sound and navigation instead sunroof + sound.
> 
> I wish there was someone here with a sunroof model. I guess they're all waiting like I am...


----------



## Vdubs_R_US (Feb 25, 2011)

NoJetta said:


> I only drove the bare to the bones entry model Beetle and it unquestionably felt like a downgrade compared to my 2009 GTi, espeically the non-multifunctioning steering wheel. I was pleased to discover that the windnoise that plagued the "New Beetle" was eliminated but then again I wasn't able to exceed 50m/hr.
> 
> I wish I was able to see one with the sunroof. Is it really panaromic as they advertise? One dealer said that it doesn't even open all the way, supposedly stays on top half way thru... I wonder if this is true? If this is true, I'd rather go with a Turbo with sound and navigation instead sunroof + sound.
> 
> I wish there was someone here with a sunroof model. I guess they're all waiting like I am...



http://youtu.be/cLGJOGr8ALg Check it out. At 4:17 he nailed that point about the sunroof.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

saw one in the dealership with the roof open. The open area didn't impress me as being
panoramic by any stretch of the imagination. Now if they ever did a true power 'targa'
top like Porsche does on their 911's........panoramic would definitely be the way to
describe it.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

Superveedub said:


> Just like how you have to get the Sunroof/Sound/Nav to get the bi-xenons and leather interior, which is how I ended up with a fully loaded beetle on order  Will all be worth it though, Nice to hear about some of the Sunroof models hitting the dealerships!:thumbup:


If you can afford it, I think the top trim level definitely worth it. I was trying to save some as far as my monthly lease payments. Perhaps, I should consider the top trim level. My dealer said it may take up to 12 weeks!


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

Gosh after watching the videos, I have a hard time believing VW made a design decision like that. The sunroof opens only partially and it probably flaps if you go faster than 20 miles/hr? I know sometimes my 2009 GTi sunroof flaps (just the sound & weird air flow) when the windows are closed. 

I still have some hope that it'll retract all the way, or is that it? That's as far as it'd go...


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, went and ordered the new one! I was told 6 weeks. Crossing my fingers it will be an early Christmas! 
As far as the sunroof, I don't open mine all the way much, but having the moonroof is cool.
Listened to the Fender in a new Jetta and like it! Different speaker set up than in the Beetle, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, went and ordered the new one! I was told 6 weeks. Crossing my fingers it will be an early Christmas!
> As far as the sunroof, I don't open mine all the way much, but having the moonroof is cool.
> Listened to the Fender in a new Jetta and like it! Different speaker set up than in the Beetle, but I'm looking forward to it!


Congrats! Which trim level did you get? And how much did you pay? If you don't mind... Today, I saw a sticker $30K plus on a Turbo with navigation (no sunroof)! Which is $2000 more than VW.com prices...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NoJetta said:


> Congrats! Which trim level did you get? And how much did you pay? If you don't mind... Today, I saw a sticker $30K plus on a Turbo with navigation (no sunroof)! Which is $2000 more than VW.com prices...


Ah, good ol dealer markup! Just wait, the price will level out to MSRP.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Got the 2.5 s/s/n. I was told MSRP is $26,200 (up $300 from VW.com). No firm price yet. 
It may arrive end of this month, or beginning of Dec.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

*Waiting as well...*



Superveedub said:


> Just like how you have to get the Sunroof/Sound/Nav to get the bi-xenons and leather interior, which is how I ended up with a fully loaded beetle on order  Will all be worth it though, Nice to hear about some of the Sunroof models hitting the dealerships!:thumbup:


I ordered one with absolutely everything, except the package with the xenon lights (which I wanted) and the 19" rims (which I didn't). I just know 19" rims will be trouble with all the potholes around here, and expensive for tire replacement. I actually much prefer the "Twister" style in 18". I was told I had to get the big wheels if I wanted the lights. Oh well, maybe I can get the xenons installed at a dealership.

A neighbor's friend is an auto broker and he gave me a deal of $500 over dealer invoice, which I thought was very reasonable, but was told it would take 2-4 months. That was a month ago. The suspense is killing me, but what can you do? Relax, wait, and hope it shows up as ordered. My last Beetle, a 2001 GLX, finally expired, or got to the point where it cost more to repair than it was worth. I will probably have this new one for just as long, so I figured I should just wait and get the car I want. But the waiting! I feel like I'm adopting a child from overseas, that I've only seen pictures of.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations to all. I guess this is what we get for being the early adopters. The payoff is that we'll be the first ones to be seen on the roads. 

I ordered a turbo, Tornado Red, with sound and sunroof only. The dealer did give me a VIN number and I was told Nov 20 would be the delivery date. I actually wanted the two tone black and red leather with turbo version and I think they come with the body color matching dash instead of the boring carbonfiber looking dash. I wasn't able to justify the price difference just for navigation but now I realize it's not just for the navigation, you also get leather and body paint matching dashboard. 

Hope they all arrive sooner then we've been told.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Old Bug Man said:


> I ordered one with absolutely everything, except the package with the xenon lights (which I wanted) and the 19" rims (which I didn't). I just know 19" rims will be trouble with all the potholes around here, and expensive for tire replacement. I actually much prefer the "Twister" style in 18". I was told I had to get the big wheels if I wanted the lights. Oh well, maybe I can get the xenons installed at a dealership.
> 
> A neighbor's friend is an auto broker and he gave me a deal of $500 over dealer invoice, which I thought was very reasonable, but was told it would take 2-4 months. That was a month ago. The suspense is killing me, but what can you do? Relax, wait, and hope it shows up as ordered. My last Beetle, a 2001 GLX, finally expired, or got to the point where it cost more to repair than it was worth. I will probably have this new one for just as long, so I figured I should just wait and get the car I want. But the waiting! *I feel like I'm adopting a child from overseas, that I've only seen pictures of*.


:laugh: I know what you mean! 

I got the package with the Xenons hoping that the 19's with grow on me or maybe I could sell them for something a little more appealing to me. I don't think they are terrible looking, but the tire prices are no good (lots of pot holes here too)

I agree with the suspense! I sold my fun VW daily a few months back to help fund this new one, so in the mean time I've been driving a Ford Focus :thumbdown: Can't wait to get back into a real car!


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

*Carbonfiber Looking Dashboard*

I just realized I might be wrong about this... I know that all the 2.5 models regardless of the additional options come with body paint matching side mirrors and dashboard. And I know that all the Turbo models come with black side mirrors/running boards and carbonfiber looking dashboard. 

I thought the top trim level turbo models come with body paint matching dashboard, possibly to match the effect of two-tone leather seats. I just checked the official VW Beetle brochure and according to that it is not so, all the turbo models come with carbonfiber looking dashboard regardless. Does anyone have an accurate info about this? 

I personally don't like the carbonfiber appearance. But I know the reasoning behind the design: Male buyers... I guess body paint matching dashboard emasculate the Beetle. I'm a male buyer and I don't mind all the "cute" touches to the design. I think this version of Beetle is sporty enough that it would've been OK. Look at Mini, they don't seem to have concerns like that...

Plus, now they're taking out the "performance gauges" which is another masculine design touch...


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the gauges are still on, just needs to be specified because they ended up costing more than intented. 

I special ordered them, and the dealer notated it order and so far they are reading as on. Which he called to verify.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

You are correct though, i saw a sunroof sound and nav turbo on youtube without the gauges but it did have carbon fiber dash, and black sides.

I called the dealer with it and they said that they did not order it with the gauges but they could order me a car with the gauges no problem but would not be built for a while.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

dk601h said:


> I think the gauges are still on, just needs to be specified because they ended up costing more than intented.
> 
> I special ordered them, and the dealer notated it order and so far they are reading as on. Which he called to verify.


Really? My order sheet has a $150 credit for the removal of the gauges. Which I think totally sucks! I asked about this to my dealer/sales person (who is clueless) and he thinks the gauges are a no-go for now and he said I don't have the option to "order" them, turbo models will just come without the gauges...


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Porsche is making the gauges and there is a delay cuz the cant keep up with the demand. The wiring harness is already there and eventually you can buy the gauges as a plug and play from the parts bin


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

gtisponge said:


> Porsche is making the gauges and there is a delay cuz the cant keep up with the demand. The wiring harness is already there and eventually you can buy the gauges as a plug and play from the parts bin


Thx for the additional info... So how come one customer/dealer is able to (special) order the gauges and another is not..?


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

The unfortunate fact of vw having a pretty inconsistent dealer network. Some people know what they are doing, others do not. Some have the tools to do the job right and others do not.

kinda like this everywhere though, same reason id travel to falmouth maine than drive two minutes to the vw dealer next to my work.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

*19-inchers...*



Superveedub said:


> :laugh: I know what you mean!
> 
> I got the package with the Xenons hoping that the 19's with grow on me or maybe I could sell them for something a little more appealing to me. I don't think they are terrible looking, but the tire prices are no good (lots of pot holes here too)
> 
> I agree with the suspense! I sold my fun VW daily a few months back to help fund this new one, so in the mean time I've been driving a Ford Focus :thumbdown: Can't wait to get back into a real car!


I think the 19" wheels look great, they're just a little too severe for my taste. I think the car is flashy enough without overdoing it. I actually like the retro wheels that come on the 2.5L, but didn't think they fit with the spoiler, and I definitely wanted the Turbo.

What's happening to me? A grown man behaving like he just can't wait for Santa to come. I think this is just a really cool car, I mean just look at the alternatives. That must be it.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm trying to wait patiently for Santa..... He can even drive the car into the garage.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I'm trying to wait patiently for Santa..... He can even drive the car into the garage.


At this rate of delivery you better think more along the lines of the Easter Bunny bringing it !


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

Can the dealer ship the car to the house. The reason being is because my dealer said that they will ship it to my house!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ddemouchet said:


> Can the dealer ship the car to the house. The reason being is because my dealer said that they will ship it to my house!


Yes. I often do this with vehicles - even having the dealer bring the final paperwork to the house to sign.

Bill


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

*Any updates on delivery*

Does anyone have any updates? I'm still waiting for my Turbo Sound+Sunroof Beetle. I know most of you guys are waiting for the top trim models...


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Conflicting dealer info*

The latest info I was told from the Dealer which I take with a grain iof Salt.....My loaded Turbo orderes Oct 1st...will not arrive at the Dealer till Mid Febuary-late Jan Build... Isn't that encouraging.Harvey


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

If they was to ship and final paperwork to my house. Does it require me to get a phone call about the vin number. The reason being is because we went to the dealer and did financing and payment paperwork. But we left with out deciding. So, soon as about 15 minutes down the highway we called and said lets do the deal and thats when the dealer said it can be delivered and the trade turned in ar my house. Confused?


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

*VIN number*

I was given a VIN number, does that really mean anything? They told me the expected delivery date was around November 20th. I know most of these ridiculously long waits are for sound+roof+nav models and some of you guys added the Xeon and 19 inchers, etc... 

If I'm gonna wait that long, January/February... I'd rather get a GTi but one thing scares me though that GTi is due for an update, MKVII?


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wait, im sure by then the bugs will be out of production so you will be really happy with the results.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

*Update*

I was told today my top trim model will be here mid December. I'll believe it when I see it. If true, I will have gotten exactly what I wanted in two months. That seems very reasonable.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I picked up my Beetle yesterday. I ordered a Toffee Brown automatic one with a sunroof. It took them 3 weeks to find it.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Find is better than build for sure.

And i agree, if you wait two months to get a car you wanted exactally how you wanted it thats perfectly resonable.


I can tell you if i go order a 135i in whatever fashion i want it it WILL be on the lot in 6-8 Weeks.


SO that should be the benchmark for a production car, however this is a NEW production model and there are many little things that can go wrong, parts, issues, etc. So two-four months is decent IMO.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine is supposed to be rerouted from another dealer, so it should (as all have said) be faster than a build.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I picked up my Beetle yesterday. I ordered a Toffee Brown automatic one with a sunroof. It took them 3 weeks to find it.


 How is the sunroof? Planning on posting pictures?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

The dealer may handle the delivery and paperwork at their comfort and motivation level. Like with any other aspect of a deal, you negotiate what the dealer will do to earn your business.

My approach on these issues, even on interstate deliveries, is to tell the dealer what I want (rather than asking them what they can or will do). In other words, take the lead. You're in charge of the deal, right?

Bill


----------



## ddemouchet (Sep 28, 2011)

UTE said:


> The dealer may handle the delivery and paperwork at their comfort and motivation level. Like with any other aspect of a deal, you negotiate what the dealer will do to earn your business.
> 
> My approach on these issues, even on interstate deliveries, is to tell the dealer what I want (rather than asking them what they can or will do). In other words, take the lead. You're in charge of the deal, right?
> 
> Bill


See the car is coming in from a local port, so I guess they will call to deliver at the house when the beetle come in. Might call them tommorrow they dont even know what options on it just that its a platinum grey turbo.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

*Don't know how to gauge this...*



gtisponge said:


> Porsche is making the gauges and there is a delay cuz the cant keep up with the demand. The wiring harness is already there and eventually you can buy the gauges as a plug and play from the parts bin


Well, good and bad news: my car is meant to be delivered on December 15th, but it won't have the gauges, will get a $150 credit, etc. I had a choice of re-ordering or getting a gaugeless one. I decided to go gaugeless. I hope gtisponge is right and I can get a plug-n-play unit out of the parts department sometime soon. I like gauges. I miss gauges.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

The sunroof is fine even though it only opens halfway. It has a mesh screen that you can slide closed. It allows air in the car while blocking the sunrays. I did find the rain to be very loud since there is no hard plastic slide inside cover that most sunroofs also come with these days.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

katie78 said:


> The sunroof is fine even though it only opens halfway. It has a mesh screen that you can slide closed. It allows air in the car while blocking the sunrays. I did find the rain to be very loud since there is no hard plastic slide inside cover that most sunroofs also come with these days.


CONGRATS! You must post some pix, very curious about this sunroof issue...


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's been raining on and off and cold here in Cleveland. Knowing Ohio weather, it may be a while before I can take decent pictures.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

katie78 said:


> The sunroof is fine even though it only opens halfway. It has a mesh screen that you can slide closed. It allows air in the car while blocking the sunrays. I did find the rain to be very loud since there is no hard plastic slide inside cover that most sunroofs also come with these days.


We had a Mini with a sunroof like that, so I'm okay with it! Is the interior all black (charcoal)?


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My interior is toffee brown on the dash and the rest is all black.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

:thumbup:
Talked to my dealer today, and mine is to be ready to pick up Dec. 17!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I found this video of a Southern California salesman doing a very thorough job explaining all the features of the Beetle. It's refreshing to listen to someone who knows what he's talking about.






It's not a super professional production, but hats off to this guy for doing a great job. You got to hand it to the cameraman too.:thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Really enjoyed the "tour"! :thumbup:


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Nice walk around.
Anyone notice this car has the North American side markers however Euro back head rests ?

.. also love this blue. Completely torn whether to get this or black.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I found this video of a Southern California salesman doing a very thorough job explaining all the features of the Beetle. It's refreshing to listen to someone who knows what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every dealer should play this for new customers. Also, I noticed in the Turbo Beetle he was using,
that the rear headrests were the lower version, not the big balloons that are in the U.S. cars. I
wondered if his car was actually one from Mexico since they get the smaller, lower sitting 
version? Since the dash didn't look to show kilometers I don't believe it was a Euro 'test ' car
that the dealer would have received 'early on'. He did give personal contact info at the end of the
film and you 'Californians' might want to ask him about them.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I was so impressed I sent the guy an e-mail and said "well done" and encouraged him to do more. I noticed the rear headrests too--very curious.

It appears the car performed well in crash testing:


----------

